# Goober and Dulcinea



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My two newest additions. Goober is an adorable 6 or 7 month old mini lamancha with an awesome personality! Dulcinea is a 10 week old american guinea hog that is starting to warm up to us. She is adorable and makes the cutest sounds. We're getting her a male guinea hog tomorrow. She's already rooting too, which is exactly what I want for my garden, once we get all the animals moved to the back yard in a month or so. (That pen she's in is temporary. I know it's small.)


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh!!!! They are both so darn cute!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So will you have to keep the male guinea hog separate until Dulcinea is old enough to farrow? She is just so darn tiny! Adorable!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The male is just six weeks. They should mature together. From what I've read, she'll be ready around 8 months, so no need to seperate. The males are supposed to make good fathers too, so they can stay together after she has them too. I'm still learning, so that's the plan for now. She is darn small! Much smaller than I was expecting. She weighed 6 lbs when I checked last week. She is a sweetie, especially if you have food.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What absolute cuties! Congratulations.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my are they both adorable ! Love the color of the mini Mancha 
Dulcinea is just precious !!!! I want to hug her


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Male pigs are able to breed at 8-10 weeks old. She can start having heats at about 6 months. They definitely do need to be separated, preferably until about a yr old. I bred mini potbellies for a couple yrs. Will eventually get some more.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Soooo cute! We breed mini pigs here! They're the best! We have Julianna mixes.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

According to the American Guinea Hog website, males can't breed until 6 to 8 months old. Females at the earliest are 8 months old. This is what I was using as reference: http://guineahogs.org/life-cycle-of-american-guinea-hogs/ Maybe pot belly pigs become fertile sooner? From everything I've read so far, people keep their guinea hogs, male and female, together.

I'll do some more asking around though, just in case.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My 2 cents...I kept my 2 AGHs together till she was bred and after! She was about 8 months when they figured it out. My male, Shadrak, was fine with the kids and mom. 
Also your baby will grow quickly now that she has no competition. 
You're a girl after my own heart... I love LaManchas and AGHs too!
And...I LOVE those names!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..both are adorable


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My new piggy, Don Cerdo, with Dulcinea. He is bigger, despite being a month younger. He's a super handsome, solid guy.

Also, I picked up six new chicks. Two are turkens, the rest are just random mixed chicks.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He's a nice looking guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cute little buggers ! Enjoy your new babies Katherine


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww they are cute. Just pets?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The pigs are for clearing a garden and breeding. My husband wants to raise a piglet for meat, but we'll see. The birds are for eggs and breeding to sell chicks. My grown hens have really slowed down with their egg laying and after losing so many, I figured it was time to bring in some new girls. I miss fresh eggs!

Here's a new pic of the piglets because they are cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Aww...he's as cute as she is!

Just a word of warning on the turkey poults in with the chicks (cause we've had it happen a few times) they MAY peck on and kill some of your chicks, especially if they are much smaller.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They're turkens, not turkeys. Naked neck chickens. They are pretty darn ugly, but they are supposed to be good layers.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

MylieD said:


> They're turkens, not turkeys. Naked neck chickens. They are pretty darn ugly, but they are supposed to be good layers.


 You DID say turkens, didn't you? Sorry...I read it as turkeys. They are ugly LOL


----------

